# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  APUNTES PARA UN DEBATE SOBRE LA EXONERACION DE IGV Y RENTA A LAS COOPERATIVAS

## wgalloso

WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS - ABOGADO
TF. 954186648 - waltergalloso@gmail.com  La presente, sirve para transcribir una polémica que sostuvimos en su oportunidad con algunos sectores, que criticaban y atacaban sin fundamento, los argumentos que esgrimimos en nuestro artículo, sobre el acto Cooperativo, es por ello que lo transcribimos íntegramente, para el conocimiento de quienes visiten nuestro blog. No estamos en contra del Cooperativismo; sino contra aquellos que pretenden utilizarlo para fines propios y lo presentan como si fuera de todo el sector cafetalero o cocoatero y están llegando a extremos de desinformación en el sector que incluso vienen  chantajeando al Gobierno con volverse nuevamente sembradores de coca; CUANDO LA REALIDAD ES QUE SON SOLO OCHO COOPERATIVAS LAS DEUDORAS; por  mala gestión y administración, dado que si leemos sus propias noticias, nos informan que tienen ventas anuales superiores a los  USD$ 5´000,000.00; entonces ingresos de esa magnitud no podrían subsumir un coste administrativo que los ayudaría a resolver sus problemas tributarios, como todos los que pagamos impuestos; otorgarles a sus socios o asociados, apoyo en sus gestiones de formalización; etc. 
(...........) TRANSCRIPCION DEL DEBATE SOSTENIDO EN LA RED  
La Libertad de pensamiento es un derecho constitucional al cual tenemos derecho todos los peruanos y analizar los hechos desde nuestro punto de vista, busca que los acontecimientos se analicen desde distintas perspectivas, desde nuestras tribunas hemos defendido y defenderemos la asociatividad como un mecanismo alternativo de solución a los problemas económicos que se desarrollan en el campo, y ello lo expresamos en los distintos artículos publicados en el Foro de Agroforum; así como el de venir impulsando la existencia de una política de estado orientado a resolver el problema agrario; y en contra de las políticas de gobierno paliativas que no dan solución a largo plazo, con lo cual debemos distinguirnos claramente  de quienes impulsan políticas Gobierno (corto plazo), ante quienes defendemos e impulsamos políticas  de Estado (largo plazo y transversales).
Por otro lado debemos dejar clara constancia que no estamos en desacuerdo con la existencia de mecanismos de incentivo al proceso de formalización de la agricultura, lo que si hemos creído conveniente es aclarar lo que se esconde bajo la alfombra cuando se promueve una serie de normas que bajo el pretexto de la solución de todos escondemos el interés de resolver nuestro problema personal o de nuestra organización (sino los invito a visitar la pagina web de la SUNAT, y vean cual es la cooperativa que mas debe y a quien se halla vinculada); pues es totalmente falso que la norma favorezca a todos los agricultores productores de Café; dado que no todos pertenecen a las cooperativas ( pues para ser socio cooperativista implica estar empadronado como socio en la misma), y se ha vendido una falsa idea a todos los agricultores, que pertenecen a asociaciones de agricultores, comités o productores individuales que dicha norma los favorece ( los invito a leer mi artículo en AGROFORUM, en el cual a mayor extensión analizamos el tema desde distintas perspectivas). 
Sin perjuicio de ello es necesario aclarar al señor Lorenzo Castillo lo siguiente: 
    1) Señala que nos oponemos a la legislación cooperativa: si lee nuestro artículo a mayor extensión y si debate con altura podrá apreciar que lo que buscamos es esclarecer que dentro del universo de agricultores no todos son cooperativistas, sobre la base de ello que distingue a un agricultor que siembra en igualdad de condiciones que un agricultor socio de una cooperativa; la respuesta es muy simple ninguna; entonces si es así por que uno esta inafecto del impuesto a la renta e IGV y por qué el otro si debe pagar impuestos; o es que se desea generar un monopolio en que no exista libertad de comercio y de empresa y para tener todos el mismo beneficio se conviertan las empresas en cooperativas y los agricultores en sus socios ( en donde quedara el principio de solidaridad que debemos tener todos los peruanos para el pago de los impuestos máxime que en dichas zonas se requiere mayor presencia del estado); de allí que el principio de igualdad, establece que no puede existir distingos entre contribuyentes que se encuentren en una misma situación económica. 
2).- Señala : El 85% de agricultores del país tienen ingresos anuales hasta 50 mil soles; bajo este contexto su comentario cae por su propio peso pues si el señor se informara sobre los distintos regímenes tributarios que se generan justamente sobre la base del principio de igualdad .- capacidad contributiva; podrá darse cuenta que en el Perú existe un RUS especial para la agricultura, que bien podría beneficiar a todos los pequeños y medianos agricultores; a mayor detalle les transcribo lo que se halla publicado en el portal de la SUNAT:
La Categoría Especial del NUEVO RUS está dirigida a los contribuyentes cuyos ingresos brutos y sus adquisiciones anuales no supere cada uno de S/. 60,000 y siempre que se trate de: Personas que se dediquen únicamente a la venta de frutas, hortalizas, legumbres, tubérculos, raíces, semillas y demás bienes especificados en el Apéndice I de la Ley del IGV e ISC, realizada en mercados de abastos.Personas dedicadas exclusivamente al cultivo de productos agrícolas y que vendan sus productos en su estado natural. 
Sobre la base ello, debemos de preocuparnos en capacitarlos orientándolos adecuadamente para toma de decisiones y no desorientarlo (rio revuelto ganancia de pescadores), pues se podrían acoger a este régimen tributario y no tendrían ningún problema ,pues no requieren llevar contabilidad, ni menos aún declarar ni pagar; y en el supuesto de superar este monto se acogen al RUS y tributan según sus ingresos, pues este régimen permite ingresos hasta S/. 360,000.00 al año. 
    3).-  Señala: - Los beneficiarios de la ley 27360, por ejemplo, tienen 15% de obligación de pago del IR. Las cooperativas y asociaciones, o comités, deben pagar 30% (AHORA INCLUSO EN SU ULTIMA PRESENTACION  DE LA TRIBUTACION, SEÑALA, ALGO GRACIOSO, QUERIENDOSE COMPARAR CON LAS RENTAS DE CUARTA Y QUINTA CATEGORIA). Si las cooperativas desean tener este beneficio que se conviertan en cooperativas productoras y dejen de ser solo acopiadores y comercializadoras, y podrían acogerse a este beneficio tributario (debemos resaltar que la Ley de Promoción e Inversión en el Sector Agrario determina quienes se acogen a sus beneficios); y como ven nuevamente incluye a las asociaciones y comités (como si fueran estos comprendidos como beneficiarios de la norma que crea el acto cooperativo),por otro lado se podría analizar si se hallan o no dentro de los alcances de los beneficios tributarios de la Amazonia. 
El señor Lorenzo Castillo con todo el respeto que se merece, deberá informarme de los distintos tipo de rentas que existe en la legislación peruana,  y que el sistema tributario se halla estructurado, sobre la base del principio de igualdad en una tributación  de acuerdo a los niveles de ingresos de los contribuyentes. 
4).- SEÑALA QUE ESTAMOS EN CONTRA DE LA ASOCIATIVIDAD Y DEL ACTO COOPERATIVO; hecho mas falso pues si ha leído mi artículo podrá apreciar que señalamos:
Uno de los caminos por los cuales vienen transitando los pequeños y medianos agricultores, es el proceso de formalización, lo cual ayuda a mejorar su competitividad dentro de una economía social de mercado, la cual determina que el Estado, otorgue las herramientas necesarias para ello facilitando que estos puedan incorporarse a una economía formal (...)
Si bien es cierto no estamos en contra de la naturaleza jurídica del acto cooperativo; pero si lo estamos en relación a las inafectaciones que se ha otorgado, así como el de aplicar en forma retroactiva al dejarse sin efecto las infracciones tributarias cometidas por las Cooperativas derivados de un uso y abuso inadecuado de las Liquidaciones de compra o no uso de comprobantes de pago; generando con ello en una misma área geográfica en la cual producen bajo las mismas condiciones, agricultores que pagarán renta y otros que estarán inafectos, atendiendo que no todo el universo de agricultores son socios de cooperativas, sino que estos en su gran mayoría pertenecen a asociaciones o no se hallan organizados. (...)
(...)
Basado en los fundamentos expuestos creemos firmemente que si apuntamos en una dirección en la cual el proceso de formalización del campo deje de ser una quimera y se convierta en una realidad, podremos incorporar a todo este sector económico que se desarrolla en una economía informal para que goce de los beneficios de la formalidad, cuidando que la burocracia estatal no los ahogue sino que sea una facilitador en su incorporación. Entre los beneficios de los que gozarían, tendríamos: incorporación del agricultor y su familia al sistema de seguridad social, incorporación a cualquiera de los sistemas de pensiones (ya sea las AFPs o el Sistema Nacional de Pensiones) que le permita tener derecho a una jubilación, entre otros; por otro lado debemos tener presente la existencia de normas que han orientado el proceso de formalización en el agro como lo es la Ley Nº 28600 (formalización del algodón).
Por último, somos participes de mantener un mecanismo de promoción de la asociatividad en el sector agrario que permita que los pequeños y medianos agricultores se organicen y formen parte de cadenas productivas, a fin de que la asistencia, sea desde el inicio de la siembra hasta la venta final del producto logrando trasladar el beneficio económico directamente a los agricultores, bajo el contexto que en las zonas cafetaleras se viene aplicando incentivos bajo el amparo de los promotores en el mercado exterior del precio justo; bajo este contexto, debería de ampliarse la inafectación del impuesto a la renta a estos actos asociativos y no solo a los actos cooperativos. 
5).- COMENTARIO SOBRE LA REDACCION DEL TEXTO LEGISLATIVO.- Invitamos al señor Lorenzo Castillo y a sus asesores que han redactado la propuesta legislativa que analicen los alcances legales que va a tener la interpretación por parte de la SUNAT, del texto que define el acto cooperativo; lo cual desde nuestra perspectiva conlleva que al no haber sido aún reglamentada dicha norma, no sería aplicable y por tanto ineficaz; amen que por su propio contenido y de lo que nos hemos podido informar se ha señalado que es una norma inaplicable.
Por otro lado tengo la inquietud académica respecto a desarrollar una propuesta que sirva como alternativa de organización de los minifundistas, para un proceso productivo a escala, que pueda ser competitivo y generador de una mejor economía en el campo, lo cual no vengo desarrollando en mi tesis, para obtener el título de Magister LA ASOCIATIVIDAD EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO. 
Para ello analizo la problemática del minifundio en el Perú; como uno de los problemas centrales, que debe tenderse a resolver sobre todo en los sectores rurales que para salir del estancamiento económico en el cual se encuentran, sobre todo los minifundistas o pequeños agricultores. Asimismo, la existencia de organizaciones de agricultores las cuales tienen un rol meramente reivindicativo, debiendo orientarlo a avanzar a tener un rol en la producción; así como buscar una explicación del porque no existe una institucionalización en el sector agrario.
Es también necesario investigar, cuáles fueron las consecuencias económicas que trajo consigo la reforma agraria implementada en el Perú a partir de la década del sesenta (implementado por el Gobierno Militar) y que culmina en la década de los noventa y si dicho proceso llegó a resolver o a agravar la problemática de los minifundistas; la cual no llega a consolidar un proceso de desarrollo ni menos aún, se logra generar una mejor producción y productividad, por parte de sus conductores, agravando el problema de la pobreza rural. 
Dotar de capacidad organizativa al sector agrario permitirá no solo tener como fin la producción de servicios productivos o la participación en economías de escala, sino también que tengan capacidad en la negociación con los poderes públicos para que éstas den unas reglas de juego que premien la competitividad empresarial; es por tanto, necesario que las asociaciones no sólo potencien su capacidad para cumplir fines productivos, sino también su habilidad para hacer valer los intereses de sus asociados ante el Estado y difundir sus planteamientos en el debate público; así como el de desarrollar sistemas de información, transferencia tecnológica, asesoría y apoyo en comercio internacional, capacitación, todas ellas actividades que exigen un alto grado de profesionalismo
BASADO EN ELLO LO INVITAMOS A COMPARTIR IDEAS Y A CONFRONTARLAS CON ALTURA Y CONTRIBUIR CON ELLO AL ESCLARECIMIENTO DE LO QUE SE PLANTEA, PUES DE LO CONTRARIO ESTARÍAMOS GENERANDO MAYOR INCERTIDUMBRE; Y LEJOS DE ACERCAR POSICIONES LAS ALEJAMOS, SI EN TODO CASO NUESTRO OBJETIVO ES EL MISMO VEAMOS LAS COSAS CON UNA MAYOR PERSPECTIVA, PENSANDO NO EN NUESTROS INTERESES, SINO EN EL DE LA GRAN MAYORIA DE AGRICULTORES QUE REQUIEREN SER ORIENTADOS Y NO DESORIENTADOS. 
QUE LOS MALOS EJEMPLOS NO CUNDAN EN EL SECTOR, EL EJEMPLO ULTIMO LO TENEMOS CON LA PARADA, QUE DIRIGENTES INESCRUPULOSOS, FORZARON AL ESTADO A QUE EXISTA MUERTOS, PARA NO TENER QUE ACATAR LAS DISPOSICIONES DE LA AUTORIDAD;   DE IGUAL MANERA ESTOS DIRIGENTES QUE CHANTAJEAN AL ESTADO  UTILIZANDO LA MENTIRA COMO HERRAMIENTA POLITICA, PARA OBTENER BENEFICIOS   DE ELIMINACION DE SUS DEUDAS TRIBUTARIAS GENERADAS POR NO TENER UN SISTEMA ADMINISTRATIVO QUE TRANSPARENTE SUS OPERACIONES ECONOMICAS;  DESEAN CON EL FOMENTO DE MOVILIZACIONES DE LOS POBRES AGRICULTORES, QUE SUCEDAN ESTOS HECHOS PARA QUE SE HALLEN SATISFECHOS?;  CREEMOS QUE EL ESTADO NO DEBE CEDER Y MAS BIEN DEBE DE DESARROLLAR UNA POLITICA DE INFORMACION  Y ORIENTAR ADECUADAMENTE A LOS AGRICULTORES PARA SU ADECUADA FORMALIZACIONTemas similares: Artículo: Debate sobre transgénicos se intensifica Artículo: Ingresos por drawback serán considerados inafectos para prorrateo de gastos en Impuesto a la Renta Frenan el debate sobre la ley de límite de propiedad de tierras agrícolas En torno al debate sobre los cultivos transgénicos Los Gremios  Agrarios y el Impuesto a la Renta

----------

